# Happy Birthday taxlady!



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2018)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday!

_I hope I didn't post anything "dirty"..._ 

Don't worry, I googled it first.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday Taxlady

Josie


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday, Taxlady!


----------



## medtran49 (May 11, 2018)

Have a wonderful day Taxlady!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Taxy!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, TL!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 11, 2018)

A most happy birthday to you!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 11, 2018)

Hauoli la hanau, Taxy!


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2018)

Many happy returns Taxi!


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, TL!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 11, 2018)

Happy, happy birthday, Taxy!  May this coming year be a fabulous one!


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Taxy.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate the happy birthday wishes. We will be going out for supper tonight to celebrate.


----------



## msmofet (May 12, 2018)

Happy  Belated Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2018)

Thank you msmofet


----------

